# Looking for 1989 325i rear seat/leather



## caba628 (Mar 16, 2012)

I purchased this convertible last summer and I LOVE it! The top seams of the black leather rear seat split years ago. Since it has been so long, the leather has shriveled (for lack of a better word) so a simple repair is not an option. I am looking to see if anyone on rhis forum has enough leather to reappholster the seat or if anyone has the slip cover to replace my current cover. Thanks!
[email protected]


----------

